
Beer is Bad for Science - nreece
http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/sciencetech/beer-is-bad-for-science/808
======
mcxx
Rubbish. Beer is good for you. Well, maybe not if you write science papers. I
don't. But I've met a lot of interesting and smart people in my local pub who
do help my with my startup (or some other things I'm not really good at).
Czech beer rocks! :)

Btw avian ecologists aren't the hard partying types. Geeks and doctors are.

------
asmosoinio
How convenient -- my head just happens to hurt from all the beer I drank
yesterday.

------
inghamb87
Beer is also bad for my brain!

